
France: Public support for strict lockdown drops below 50% - mrfusion
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/26/france-public-support-for-strict-coronavirus-lockdown-drops-below-50-percent
======
shakezula
American perspective here: I've noticed in the last 3 to 5 days a pretty sharp
decline in public opinion on lockdown, regardless of case counts and best
principles.

~~~
arthurcolle
Yeah I mean people are tired of being locked in all day, it might not be
prudent behavior but it makes sense.

And I agree, people I know are going nuts.

